# recoiling research???



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Does anyone know if there is some good and current gun recoil research out there?

shotguns to stay away from? shotguns with higher recoil versus lower recoil?

12, 20,28, 16 gauge models?

More curious than anything.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

There is recoil reducing ammo out there...I dont recall who makes it. Its suppost to be less pressure reducing recoil but also lacks the speed and power regular loads have.

The last thing I hurd form recoil was some of the things bennelli has done somethings to the action on their auto loaders that is suppost to cut recoil...but if it does or does not i dont know.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Sounds like it would be a good idea doesn't it? It would be difficult to do, though. There are so many variables to measuring/describing felt recoil: gun weight, charge weight, operating system, gun fit, physique of the shooter (body weight, length of neck, bone structure, etc.), clothing, and just general sensitivity to recoil. 
I bet that you'd have a best seller if you could write it.
Pete


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have hurd a few arguments about barrel length making the diff in recoil...I shoot short guns myself and love um. The only thing I have found for recoil is a limb saver pad. I have a tryed them and realy like them...it makes early season shooting much easier.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

Do a Google search on Chuck Hawks shotgun recoil. He has numbers on charts that will scare you! Makes me wonder why I bought that 3 1/2. Jim


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

In regards to the 3 1/2, I have both a 10G and a 12G that shoot those. The 12 is a pump and the 10 is an auto-loader. The 12 recoils more then the 10 does with the 3.5's. But putting in 3" or 2 3/4" lead or steel into the 12 pump the 10 kicks much much more. Thats the differance in a heavy/gas operated verses a light pump.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Learn to shoot 3" turkey loads out of a 5 pound H&R Topper. After that, it's all down hill! :biggrin:

Just kidding- after firing the five rounds in the box I swore I'd NEVER do that again!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the imput. I did find the chuck hawks website, but I was really looking at something more in depth.

I have recently got involved in shooting 5 stand along with skeet and the current gun I have works, but it is extremely lightweight and really designed for upland bird hunting. Just starting to look at some other options for sporting clays and skeet.

Thanks again.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The people that I know who shoot skeets have a very short very light gun and use a very low base load in #10 I think. The way it was explained to me is that the low base rounds they shoot would rune any normal hunting gun. The reason is the slow burning powder they use. If you want somthing that does not kick but works for skeets look at going to a 20G and look at a load that produces more speed.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Invector: I think someone may have misinformed you a little. From the research I have gathered, you want a longer, heavier gun. I am currently shooting a short barreled, lighter gun. It is a great gun, but made for upland hunting. Shooting 100 rounds a day on this gun puts a little wear on a person's shoulder....even with low base #8's.

My primary reason for the post was to narrow some of my choices down even further than where I was currently at.
1. Browning Citori XS Skeet 30" barrel
2. Beretta AL391 Sporting
3. Remmington 11-87 Sporting Clays 28"
4. Browning Gold Sporting Clays (not great reliability)

I shot the Benelli M2 a little this summer, but just didn't find it comfortable. Little recoil and it was a nice gun, just didn't "feel it".

I shot a Beretta 391 in January down in Phoenix while on vacation. I enjoyed shooting the gun and it felt very comfortable.

Since I had narrowed it down, just thought about some things I hadn't/couldn't research on. Recoil was one of them.

Thanks again.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

The Citori will be the hands down most reliable and if you shoot normal rounds (not heavy or sporting) you should be fine. The 391 is a good gun but customer service is bad if you have any problems (shell lifters bending). The 11-87 will be the softest shooting and is reliable as long as you're good at doing your cleaning chores. There were some that had sharp edges on the gas ports and were cutting the orings but this can be fixed and Remington has better customer service. I'd watch out on the Golds. Just got one and am having feeding problems. tried several fixes found on the internet and still no good. It's going back to Browning shortly. Picked up a Winchester SX2 Signiture and like it so far. Much more reliable than the gold. Only put 80-85 rounds through it so far. It uses a traditional shell stop instead of the golds tab on the bottom of the bolt. I heard that was the golds problem.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

limbsaver will take up to %50 of the recoil if thats what your looking for.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Live2hunt...ya I could have missed something they said. I shoot a Beretta 390 (I think) I got it way back when. Had that gun something like 12 years ago or so. It has a very short barrel on it...shorter then the others I have. That thing being an auto loader hardly has any recoil. From what I understand, a longer gun for a shot gun can help with recoil (only to a point). But competitive shooting they stay with short guns and low base rounds and slow burning power. I'm not a fan of the Remington 11-87. The 2 guns my father has are kind of crappy. The one is always broke and in the shop a lot. I took the apart to clean and found about a pound of grime and unburned powder in the one gun. IMHO the Beretta I have is a much better gun with a smother action and much less weight making swinging and following easier. The other 11-87 he has is a very nice gun and has never had a problem with it. Thats my thoughts on Remington. I'm a big fan of lighter and not worring about recoil when it comes to shot guns.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

For me it's easy. The Citori will be the most flexible for target shooting. It will be the best balanced, have two choke flexibility, and be the most reliable. In sporting clays you only get 2-3 gun malfunctions before they start marking down misses when it happens.

If the gun will also see huting duties I'd probly go with one of the autos. Main thing is find the one that fits you. If it don't fit right, it won't shoot right, and you'll never be happy with it.


----------

